# "Pride" and "being proud" - is this biblical?



## cris (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you guys think that these expressions are OK?

What I have in mind:

proud to be <nationality, mostly american>
proud of the kids, wife
proud of accomplishments

Do you guys think I take this verse about pride too far? (pride goes before destruction)
Because I think it's the same word, so we shouldn't be proud of anything.

Thx for any reply
Cristian


----------



## Piano Hero (Jul 2, 2009)

Wouldn't it depend on exactly why you're proud of something? There's a verse in 2 Corinthians (ESV) where Paul says, "...I have great pride in you..." In that sense, Paul isn't being arrogant, but he's saying that he's pleased with the Corinthian's zeal for him.

I can say I'm proud to be a Christian, because I'm glad to be a child of the Everlasting God. But if I were to say it in a boasting manner, it would sound more like, "I'm special and you're not." I think it's alright to boast in and to be proud of something if it is good and wholesome, and as long as it's in the right context.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't have an answer to your questions, but I found this interesting. I did a quick search for the word "proud". Out of all the times it came up, I only found one where it wasn't a negative thing:Psa 31:23 O love the LORD, all ye his saints: for the LORD preserveth the faithful, and plentifully rewardeth the proud doer.​It may have nothing to do with being a 'proud <nationality>', but at least there is one time where (as far as I know) its not a bad thing to be proud.


----------



## Idelette (Jul 2, 2009)

In a certain sense there may not be anything wrong with being "proud" of our children, or proud to be an American, etc....but when our intentions and motivations are to exalt oursleves above others I think there is a problem. I have heard so many christians talk about being proud of ______ in a very prideful and arrogant way, and that just should not be! We ought to be characterized by humility instead! Scripture makes it very clear that boasting and pride are sin. In fact, if we boast we are to boast in the Lord instead!

"But we will not boast beyond our measure, but within the measure of the sphere which God apportioned to us as a measure, to reach even as far as you. For we are not overextending ourselves, as if we did not reach to you, for we were the first to come even as far as you in the gospel of Christ; not boasting beyond our measure, that is, in other men's labors, but with the hope that as your faith grows, we will be, within our sphere, enlarged even more by you, so as to preach the gospel even to the regions beyond you, and not to boast in what has been accomplished in the sphere of another. But HE WHO BOASTS IS TO BOAST IN THE LORD. For it is not he who commends himself that is approved, but he whom the Lord commends. " -2 Corin 10: 13-18


----------



## smhbbag (Jul 2, 2009)

Galatians 6:4 


> 1Brothers, if someone is caught in a sin, you who are spiritual should restore him gently. But watch yourself, or you also may be tempted. 2Carry each other's burdens, and in this way you will fulfill the law of Christ. 3If anyone thinks he is something when he is nothing, he deceives himself. 4Each one should test his own actions. Then he can take pride in himself, without comparing himself to somebody else, 5for each one should carry his own load.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 2, 2009)

I have written a bit on this subject.

I would add that it's better to delight in and give thanks for than to take pride in, although I grant that sometimes that's what people mean. I think that's what the positive Biblical references mentioned above mean too. 

Thankfulness is always better than pride.


----------



## Idelette (Jul 2, 2009)

Guido's Brother said:


> I have written a bit on this subject.
> 
> I would add that it's better to delight in and give thanks for than to take pride in, although I grant that sometimes that's what people mean. I think that's what the positive Biblical references mentioned above mean too.
> 
> Thankfulness is always better than pride.



Thanks for posting that article! I agree with you that taking delight in and thankfulness is much better!


----------



## cris (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Pastor Bredenhof, for the article.
I guess you're right, sometimes when we hear "I'm proud of it" it is meant like "I am thankful for it". 
The book you refer to ("When People Are Big and God Is Small") seems to be very good, too.
And also thanks to all who replied, I appreciate it.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 2, 2009)

Piano Hero said:


> Wouldn't it depend on exactly why you're proud of something? There's a verse in 2 Corinthians (ESV) where Paul says, "...I have great pride in you..." In that sense, Paul isn't being arrogant, but he's saying that he's pleased with the Corinthian's zeal for him.
> 
> I can say I'm proud to be a Christian, because I'm glad to be a child of the Everlasting God. But if I were to say it in a boasting manner, it would sound more like, "I'm special and you're not." I think it's alright to boast in and to be proud of something if it is good and wholesome, and as long as it's in the right context.



ESV 1 Corinthians 15:31 I protest, brothers, by my pride in you, which I have in Christ Jesus our Lord, I die every day!

The word in the original means "glorying, boast" as rightly translated by the KJV, NKJB, ASV, NASB, etc.

The New Testament words for proud (huperephanos, tufo,w, etc) always have a negative connotation which is incompatible with grace, _i.e._ it is sinful.


----------

